

BroadcastChannel API – Communicating between tabs - mdibaiee
http://dibaiee.ir/broadcastchannel-api/

======
alexforster
A first class API for cross-document communication is something that has been
sorely needed for a long time. I've solved this problem in the past by
treating LocalStorage as a page of shared memory and using it to create a
publish/subscribe event system. I'm sure the same concept can be used to
create a compatibility shim for this API.

